
Visualizing Science: Illustration and Beyond - jashkenas
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/sa-visual/visualizing-science-illustration-and-beyond/
======
nkurz
Meta: It's interesting to see which postings on HN get lots of upvotes but no
comments. This one currently has over 100 points, but zero comments.
Occasionally I see this happening with extremely technical articles, where it
would be hard for anyone who is not already an expert to add anything to the
content. I'm surprised to see it happen on a "softer" topic like this one,
though. While there probably aren't that many scientific illustrators on HN,
commenters here aren't usually known for there reticence in discussing non-
technical matters outside their primary field. Is there something about this
particular article that makes people reluctant to comment?

~~~
dr_zoidberg
For myself, the only thing I can say is that, while totally interested in the
article, I haven't yet had the time to sit and read it. I did skim over it,
and it seems very worth the time that it'll take me to read it.

I also noticed nobody was commenting -- and I certainly hoped someone would,
perhaps to point me to similar resources, or related content.

